# Forex GBP/USD & EUR/USD



## Frank D (14 November 2007)

If anyone is interested i'm doing a free daily forex report on both the GBP/USD and Euro.

Reports should be out around 1pm EST.

I only look for 1 maybe 2 good set-ups during the trading week, but still give an analysis each day, and try to give enough forewarning on set-ups using 'swing-breakout' techniques.

http://thetradertrading.blogspot.com/

Regards,
Frank Dilernia


----------



## Frank D (15 November 2007)

Euro:-

Weekly 50% level supported price on Monday, with the view of a rotation back towards the break on Tuesday.

There were no set-ups on Wednesday as it was viewed as a ‘stalling day’, part of the 2-day reversal, however it failed to close above the 3-day high.

*Two probability patterns now*: - support off the Weekly 50% level, and there is a potential of a higher close into Friday. 

A 2-day pattern up-move, and then failure (next day down) has the potential to collapse into Friday’s lows. There is also a forewarning pattern on ‘Dilernia Drops’ that is alerting traders the potential down move.........


http://thetradertrading.blogspot.com/


----------



## Frank D (16 November 2007)

_* A 2-day pattern up-move, and then failure (next day down) has the potential to collapse into Friday’s lows. There is also a forewarning pattern on ‘Dilernia Drops’ that is alerting traders the potential down move.(Yesterday's report)*_

Price action coming down on the 3rd day, and verifed with the break of the trailing intra-day support on Thursday.....


http://thetradertrading.blogspot.com/


----------



## Frank D (27 December 2007)

December rotation down into Support, and expectation that a break above the 3-day highs (White line) will swing upwards into January 50% level next week...

http://thetradertrading.blogspot.com/search?q=forex


----------



## ithatheekret (27 December 2007)

Good call Frank , that's my setups too , but I did take a short @ 198.high so far , slightly hesitant as I see a nudge possible in thin trade .


----------



## Frank D (28 December 2007)

Great long set-up yesterday on GBP.....

Entry 5-day 50% level, partial exit at resistance.

 once it broke out it wasn't coming back on Thursday...

Partial exit at these levels today, which also matches 90 pip spiral high and hopfully it continues higher..

It won't surprise me to see a re-test of the breakout level before any uptrend continues next week..


----------

